# Favorite Tarantino Movie



## Tchaikov6 (Mar 30, 2016)

He has a new movie coming out soon, Once Upon a Time in Hollywood. What's your favorite of his so far? Personally, I'd go Pulp Fiction.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

I second Pulp Fiction, by far.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

Personally liked the Hateful Eight the most, 2nd maybe Inglorious Basterds, 3rd Pulp Fiction.


----------



## Open Book (Aug 14, 2018)

"Hateful Eight" as well. I like westerns. I like the musical score. It's amazing that the whole thing plays out in an isolated cabin in winter.


----------



## peleshyan (Dec 3, 2017)

Jackie Brown definitely.. for me It's all downhill from there.


----------



## Mifek (Jul 28, 2018)

1. Pulp Fiction (10/10)
2. Reservoir Dogs (8/10)
3. Jackie Brown (6/10)
4. Inglourious Basterds (6/10)
5. Django Unchained (6/10)
6. Kill Bill: Vol. 1 (6/10)
7. The Hateful Eight (5/10)
8. Kill Bill: Vol. 2 (5/10)
9. Four Rooms (4/10)


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2019)

I'm a Tarantino fanboy, it's all good, to me.
If I'm pushed for a favourite, then I'd say Pulp Fiction.
I hear that his latest, _Once Upon a Time..._, has received some very good reviews.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

Definitely Pulp Fiction. I like Reservoir Dogs and Inglorious Basterds a lot too. Liked Kill Bill a lot when I was younger, but haven't seen it in a while.


----------



## SuperTonic (Jun 3, 2010)

I can't decide if I like Pulp Fiction or Inglorious Basterds better. Reservoir Dogs was pretty good too, though the final scene has always bugged me.

On the other hand, I walked out on Kill Bill Vol. 1 and never bothered with Vol. 2.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Jackie Brown for me. Pulp Fiction was a pretty good, if flabby, comedy. Inglorious ********, Kill Bill, Django, and The Hateful Eight I found tiresome and dumb. His bag of tricks and mannerisms wore thin really fast for me.


----------



## Phil loves classical (Feb 8, 2017)

SuperTonic said:


> I can't decide if I like Pulp Fiction or Inglorious Basterds better. Reservoir Dogs was pretty good too, though the final scene has always bugged me.
> 
> On the other hand, I walked out on Kill Bill Vol. 1 and never bothered with Vol. 2.


Just rewatched Kill Bill Vol. 2. Found the dialogue really stretched paper thin. By far the worst Tarantino movie. Hated Django Unchained as well, except for Leo's performance.


----------

